# Mazzer Mini Grinder with Timer special price £320



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

we only have 1 unit of the Mazzer Mini Grinder with Timer

website price £349 + VAT

FORUM PRICE £320 + VAT

Please email or PM

All the best


----------

